# What do you do for a living?



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all, 
I am working as a web programmer, internet is my life, I love social media and online activities, it adds meaning to everything we used to do ... 
For me cooking became more exciting after the social sharing got more acceptable ... I love blogging, sharing ... 

What about u ?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2012)

I worked as a corporate accountant.  Now retired.


----------



## MrsLMB (Nov 29, 2012)

Retired from property management and now full time troublemaker and caretaker for my husband.


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Retired from property management and now full time troublemaker and caretaker for my husband.


loooool such a lucky man


----------



## Cerise (Nov 29, 2012)

Motion Pix Industry - Publicity for feature films for worldwide distribution. Currently on hiatus.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 29, 2012)

Retired designer and syndicated writer.  Now I do what I please, when I please.  And, believe it or not, there's not enough time to do all I want!  I can't imagine fitting in a job, too.  Yeah, for retirement!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 29, 2012)

Not retired. 

Currently working as database administrator for a large real estate company.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in the hair business.


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Not retired.
> 
> Currently working as database administrator for a large real estate company.


Tech related  welcome dude


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm happily retired!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2012)

Out of work teacher.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

I do Mystery Shopping 

I am doing this since I had a shoulder operation a few months back and until my shoulder heals I cant do anything too stressful with my shoulder, so this job is perfect!

I normally work in admin and/or sales


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 29, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I do Mystery Shopping
> 
> I am doing this since I had a shoulder operation a few months back and until my shoulder heals I cant do anything too stressful with my shoulder, so this job is perfect!
> 
> I normally work in admin and/or sales


I was a Mystery Shopper for a movie theater that was near us for a few years. They changed hands and the program ended. I loved doing that. I actually belong to another Mystery Shopper site but haven't done any of theirs yet.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 29, 2012)

Certified Cook, took a break to work with a friend in his Carpentry business. Taking the winter off. Playing drums in a couple of bands on weekends for the last 30 years...


----------



## Siegal (Nov 29, 2012)

For the tax season I do ask a tax expert for intuit! if you call maybe you'll get me! Haha


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Certified Cook, took a break to work with a friend in his Carpentry business. Taking the winter off. Playing drums in a couple of bands on weekends for the last 30 years...



Interesting  I see your location ... can you help answering this http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/for-members-who-live-in-toronto-plz-help-83003.html 

Thanks


----------



## qmax (Nov 29, 2012)

Business development analyst for a large aerospace company.


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2012)

Retired Professionsal Temporary Worker. Had the best of all the working worlds. I miss working.


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> Retired Professionsal Temporary Worker. Had the best of all the working worlds. I miss working.


come on enjoy the peaceful life, work sucks :S


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2012)

MarianaGirgus said:


> come on enjoy the peaceful life, work sucks :S


If work sucks, you are in the wrong job.


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> If work sucks, you are in the wrong job.


 
Once I became an empty nester, I enjoyed my work. It got me out of the house, (which I don't do much of now) and I made some very nice friends. I got to work in so many different companies all over Boston, and in some I made a idfference. That is probably why I do so much for the residents here. It keeps my mind occupied and thinking. If I were still part of the working world, I could take off the winter and still collect my SS with no penalties. 

My original grand plan was to work until I was 72. Then partially retire and do volunteer work for the Boston Symphony and Boston Ballet companies. That way I could get to see all of their preformances free.


----------



## chopper (Nov 29, 2012)

I do what I do well. I work for a school district. My title is Autism Program Tutor but that can be misleading. What I do is more of a coach position. I travel to 20 different schools and coach others on how to work with kids with autism spectrum disorders (ASD). I help with programming and classroom strategies. It is a rewarding job, even though it can be quite stressful at times. Most days are very satisfying because I make a difference.


----------



## love2"Q" (Nov 29, 2012)

Mold, fire and storm restoration...


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 29, 2012)

Small town municipal accounting. Looking forward to retirement


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I was a Mystery Shopper for a movie theater that was near us for a few years. They changed hands and the program ended. I loved doing that. I actually belong to another Mystery Shopper site but haven't done any of theirs yet.



That is great Barbara, I agree, it is fun

The only thing that is a bit long winded is the reports afterwards....with some of the jobs they have soooo many questions and they take forever to type it all up


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2012)

chopper said:


> I do what I do well. I work for a school district. My title is Autism Program Tutor but that can be misleading. What I do is more of a coach position. I travel to 20 different schools and coach others on how to work with kids with autism spectrum disorders (ASD). I help with programming and classroom strategies. It is a rewarding job, even though it can be quite stressful at times. Most days are very satisfying because I make a difference.


 
Kudos to you kid.  And one for you and the kiddies.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 29, 2012)

Unemployed cabinetmaker/engineer for 3 years now. I call myself a stay at home Dad now. I am self employed part-time flipping stuff like gym equip and doing small odd jobs. Maybe I should switch to semi-retired.


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> Unemployed cabinetmaker/engineer for 3 years now. I call myself a stay at home Dad now. I am self employed part-time flipping stuff like gym equip and doing small odd jobs. Maybe I should switch to semi-retired.


 
I had a job once for a cabinet maker. I loved the smell of the wood in the workshop. And I used to love to go out there and watch the skill the men used in doing their craft.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2012)

Registered Nurse taking care of the Elderly and fighting to get them their Gov't Benefits.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2012)

Self-employed tax preparer and QuickBooks® ProAdvisor.


----------



## chopper (Nov 29, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Kudos to you kid.  And one for you and the kiddies.



Thanks Addie. I learn so much from the kids I service each day. It's really a win/win.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2012)

chopper said:


> Thanks Addie. I learn so much from the kids I service each day. It's really a win/win.



Wish my Nephew had someone like you when he was in school, Chopper.  Poor kid had a tough time with only his family understanding his problems.


----------



## chopper (Nov 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wish my Nephew had someone like you when he was in school, Chopper.  Poor kid had a tough time with only his family understanding his problems.



My son struggled in school too. I wish I knew then what I know now. At least I advocated for him, and I had pretty good instincts even before we knew that he had Aspergers Syndrome (also on the autism spectrum) and before i was trained.


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm in the medical administrative field. Used to book operating rooms at a big urban hospital until my husband & I moved to rural British Columbia. I spent a year looking for work & have since been working for a speech therapist while doing various other clerical tasks around the health unit. 

After spending the year not working, I admit that I did not miss working at all. I surprised myself by discovering I really loved being "Susie Homemaker" - keeping the house clean, reorganizing, making meals, etc. My hubby & I joke that he needs to make more money so I can be a "stay at home mom" to our cats.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 30, 2012)

I am a retired chef/caterer/cake decorator, though I still do a few cakes here and there (that may change thanks to another health discovery) and consult for caterers.  I will put their event menus together with quantities, directions, and supply/food lists together for friends in the business.  I am finding it more fun than work, though I only do it once in awhile.

I am being "wooed" into another business by a photographer friend of mine where I would design and make crocheted or sewn baby props for photographers.  Again health is a big factor so I am not making a firm decision until the new year. I did post a couple pictures of my designs on my profile.


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> If work sucks, you are in the wrong job.


Not at all, I love my job but my current situation that I am supposed to leave to my husband makes me in a temporary state!!! So everything sucks for me


----------



## bakechef (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a cake decorator in a grocery store.  Didn't think that this is where I'd be at this point in life, but to be honest I really enjoy my job.  The benefits are good and I'm treated well.  I consider this industry quite stable in this economy, and I'm with a very stable company.  Luckily this is a profession that I can get a job in any grocery store easily, good decorators are hard to find, that and we have so many grocery stores in this area that it is kind of ridiculous.

My friends want me to start a bakery, I don't know if I have the nerve for the financial side of things.  Financial uncertainty stresses me out.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I'm a cake decorator in a grocery store. Didn't think that this is where I'd be at this point in life, but to be honest I really enjoy my job. The benefits are good and I'm treated well. I consider this industry quite stable in this economy, and I'm with a very stable company. Luckily this is a profession that I can get a job in any grocery store easily, good decorators are hard to find, that and we have so many grocery stores in this area that it is kind of ridiculous.
> 
> My friends want me to start a bakery, I don't know if I have the nerve for the financial side of things. Financial uncertainty stresses me out.


 
You are right for the uncertainity in this economy. We still don't know where it is going. Until we do, stay put. At least you have a job.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 30, 2012)

I was a website designer/ web technologies manager for many years. I left my job in March for medical reasons. I went to culinary school for a couple months, but my health worsened and I had to withdraw. Now I'm on disability and figuring out what to do next.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 30, 2012)

I am a registered nurse (retired) and am in my second year of my second career as a Sign Language interpreter.  I am currently working for an agency at the local community college and also substitute for a local school system which gives me a variety of folks to work with from preschool to high school.  I am pursuing national educational interpreter certification and hope to complete that with the help of my mentor some time next year.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2012)

I took an early retirement many years ago after being the director of a music school.


----------



## luvs (Nov 30, 2012)

i'm a Chef, unemployed @ this time due to  health reasons. i'll Chef, save $, then i'm opening a few places of my own.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a retired Pharmacy Tech and happily so. PS so is DH
kades


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 30, 2012)

I am a classical concert pianist. I also write music. I teach piano and do some accompanying occasionally. I am a licensed direct care giver. I worked for many years teaching living skills to physically and mentally challenged individuals. Most recently I work at NASA supervising in maintenance job training programs.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I am a classical concert pianist. I also write music. I teach piano and do some accompanying occasionally. I am a licensed direct care giver. I worked for many years teaching living skills to physically and mentally challenged individuals. Most recently I work at NASA supervising in maintenance job training programs.



Two very awesome lines of work!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 30, 2012)

Quality Assurance for software development.  CMMI and ISO.  

I used to teach theatrical design (scenery, lights, etc) and construction at the college level.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> I am a classical concert pianist. I also write music. I teach piano and do some accompanying occasionally. I am a licensed direct care giver. I worked for many years teaching living skills to physically and mentally challenged individuals. Most recently I work at NASA supervising in maintenance job training programs.


 
Ho Hum. Such boring living. I live in elderly housing and do nothing.


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 1, 2012)

I work for a defense firm and code trainer courseware for a military program. The basic description is that we do drivers Ed for pilots, just not in the jet.


----------



## Addie (Dec 1, 2012)

I am presently doing a project that I have put off too long. Anytime I have a recipe that I want to save, I just send it to a folder I labeled "Recipes." So now I am going through them for cookie recipes. Ha! Stupid me. Hunting though all of them is a pain. So I have now created separate folders for them. Cookies, Pies, Breads, etc. For the past two hours I have been sending them to their own folder. A lot of them have strange titles and you don't know what they are. I have to stop and open it to see what it is and change the name so I will know when I am on the hunt. What a pain. I should have done this ages ago.


----------



## Siegal (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds like a fun project though


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 1, 2012)

It does Ads, sounds good


----------



## Puppy Breath (Dec 4, 2012)

I work for a Chapter 13 bankruptcy trustee.  I'm the personnel manager, case administration supervisor and mortgage analyst.


----------



## luvs (Dec 8, 2012)

this Chef deal, soon. if i so choose.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is great Luvs


----------

